# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Siemens Aποσυναρμολογηση

## tmagafas

Καλησπέρα, μηπως γνωριζει καποιος πως αποσυναρμολογειται η εν λογω σκουπα; (Z6)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHtsPDdXkv4


θελω να δω το μοτερ γιατι κανει καποιο θορυβο.
20181213_173012.jpg20181213_173045.jpg20181213_173107.jpg
https://streamable.com/w0wp5

ευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από την 1η φωτό δες αν έχει κρυφές βίδες κάτω από την άσπρη φλάντζα όπου κλείνει στεγανά το καπάκι για την σακούλα , βγάλε και τις 2 μαύρες βίδες που φαίνονται οπτικά .

----------


## tmagafas

> Από την 1η φωτό δες αν έχει κρυφές βίδες κάτω από την άσπρη φλάντζα όπου κλείνει στεγανά το καπάκι για την σακούλα , βγάλε και τις 2 μαύρες βίδες που φαίνονται οπτικά .


Δεν εχει ουτε κατω από την άσπρη φλατζα
Και αυτα τα 2. Δεν ειναι βιδες , είναι κάτι πλαστικα που από κατω εχουν ελατήριο.
Ευχαριστω πάντως για την. Απάντησή

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο πλαίσιο που βρίσκεται το κουμπί ρύθμισης και τα λαμπάκια , στα άκρα τους φαίνονται 2 δοντάκια κρυφά που το συγκρατούν , θα πρέπει με τις μύτες 2 κατσαβιδιών να πιέσεις να ανοίξουν για να ανασηκωθεί το πλαίσιο .

----------


## tmagafas

> Στο πλαίσιο που βρίσκεται το κουμπί ρύθμισης και τα λαμπάκια , στα άκρα τους φαίνονται 2 δοντάκια κρυφά που το συγκρατούν , θα πρέπει με τις μύτες 2 κατσαβιδιών να πιέσεις να ανοίξουν για να ανασηκωθεί το πλαίσιο .


Απο την μια πλευρα το σηκώνω εύκολα από υην άλλη θα μπορούσα να το κάνω άτυπα δεν ξέρω αν βγαίνει πρώτα το κουμπί ή μαζί;;
Δηλαδή πρέπει να βάλω και το καπάκι αυτό ε;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λογικά πρέπει να βγει το κουμπί 
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?part...89#prettyPhoto
Προσπάθησε καλύπτοντας πρώτα το κουμπί με κάποιο πανί για προστασία , και με μια πένσα πίεσε να βγει όσο σου επιτρέπει .

----------


## tmagafas

[QUOTE=Κυριακίδης;597960]Λογικά πρέπει να βγει το κουμπί 
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?part...89#prettyPhoto
Προσπάθησε καλύπτοντας πρώτα το κουμπί με κάποιο πανί για προστασία , και με μια πένσα πίεσε να βγει όσο σου επιτρέπει .[/QUOTE



ειναι οντως εκεινα τα 2 τα σημεια και αλλα 3 απο την αλλη μερια, αλλα το εμποδιζει το κουμπι για να βγει.. μου κοντραρει στη μεση και εκει ειναιμ..ονο το κουμπι και δεν ξερω πως να το βγαλω.. εχω προσπαθησει με σαμπρελα και πενσα με αρκετη δυναμη αλλα τζιφος.. φοβαμαι μην κανω και καμια ζημια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το γκρι πλαίσιο (σκάφος) με το μαύρο πλαίσιο (σκάφος ) που είναι πιο κάτω έχουν χώρισμα ? (δεν διακρίνεται ούτε στις φωτογραφίες , ούτε στο βίντεο ) . 
Αν ναι επιμένω ότι αφού στο γκρι πλαίσιο έχουν βγει ήδη 2 βίδες (και το βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες / για κάποιον λόγο τις έβαλαν αυτές τις βίδες ) εννοείται πρέπει να διαχωριστούν το γκρι πλαίσιο με το μαύρο που είναι πιο κάτω .

----------


## tmagafas

> Το γκρι πλαίσιο (σκάφος) με το μαύρο πλαίσιο (σκάφος ) που είναι πιο κάτω έχουν χώρισμα ? (δεν διακρίνεται ούτε στις φωτογραφίες , ούτε στο βίντεο ) . 
> Αν ναι επιμένω ότι αφού στο γκρι πλαίσιο έχουν βγει ήδη 2 βίδες (και το βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες / για κάποιον λόγο τις έβαλαν αυτές τις βίδες ) εννοείται πρέπει να διαχωριστούν το γκρι πλαίσιο με το μαύρο που είναι πιο κάτω .



ολα ενταξει.. λιγο περισσοτερη υπομονη και φως χρειαζομουν..
20181218_122505.jpg 20181218_122511.jpg

----------

